# Workout for 12 years old boy



## Rafix (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of training will be the best for 12 years old boy?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Rafix said:


> What kind of training will be the best for 12 years old boy?


No wieghts, 12 is far to young to start any lifting, the body is not developed enough.

In terms of cardio , i would just go for something they enjoy, eg football or maybe a junior running club


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Body weight exercises for now I'd say,pressups,situps,squats,plank,pullups and plenty cardio!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't see any harm in bodyweight workouts such as pull ups, sit ups, push ups etc


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

For me at that age it was gymnastics and kick boxing. Moved to weight lifting at 14-15 which is still quite young but not for everyone.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cardio & good diet.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

chasing girls and looking at nude books.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Body weight exercises for now I'd say,pressups,situps,squats,plank,pullups and plenty cardio!





chilisi said:


> A big field, a wooded area to run around in with his mates, making rope swings and camps to play in.


This and this. Priority to the second one.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Natural training without weights (Use your own body weight) IMO I think 12 is to young for weights


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lifting weights at 12 never hurt arnie ....

The basic compounds would be ideal if done correctly .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

weight lifting is a big No No for anybody that hasnt fully developed.

Football and swimming I'd say


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bodyweight exersises or resistance bands, no weights, and conditioning work


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

they have junior weight lifting competitions over here, sure they have a u14's. and they are doing weights.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

most gyms wont allow you to use weights

bodyweight stuff is fine, just go on the push bikes with your mates, play football etc


----------



## bassfaceuk (Jul 18, 2012)

climbing trees, playing commando in the woods and comming back muddy as, seeing how long you can swim under water for, football,basketball and body weight stuff


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Knock down ginger.


what if he is the ginger?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Look into Judo as well


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

doggy said:


> chasing girls and looking at nude books.


Man I wish I was 12 again!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I did karate when I was 12. A lot of push ups and sit ups and a shed load of running. I must have been 2% BF!

Black belt by 14 then quit. Good one.

No way I'd have wanted to be in a gym several times a week at that age. I wanted to play 'over the road' and eat crisps and watch TV.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Swimming is a good base to build on.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Go over the park and use everything as a commando assault course, monkey bars, press ups, step ups on to bench, get his strength and endurance up for the endless amount of plank yanking, fingering and quick escapes from girls bedrooms that's going to happen in the coming years!!

( too far maybe)?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Man I wish I was 12 again!!


I still do that


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I quit because the instructor kept on making me clean his car. "wax on wax off"


 :lol: and painting his fence really tuck the pi-ss


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

alan1971 said:


> they have junior weight lifting competitions over here, sure they have a u14's. and they are doing weights.


yes with profesional coaches i bet tho lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Russians have camps for toddlers to lift weights .

Provide a credible study saying weight lifting from a young age is bad .

Not sure why the growth plates would close when weight lifting as weight lifting increases hormonal responses .

Guess you guys will say 12 is to young to make him work for money :whistling:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above judo is a good idea for fitness and strength and a good thing to learn, can move on to other grappling and mma once he's older


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Don't forget British bull dogs or trackdown. Kids today don't know what their missing sat on a wii or Xbox!


mate that got banned in schools when I was in year 11 which was about 4years ago!

As have concours


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> The Russians have camps for toddlers to lift weights .
> 
> Provide a credible study saying weight lifting from a young age is bad .
> 
> ...


I'd hire him...


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Don't forget British bull dogs or trackdown. Kids today don't know what their missing sat on a wii or Xbox!


I use to twist my self about like I was in the Matrix trying not to get caught playing bulldog!

Those were the days!! (fook me I didn't expect to say that at 33)

Chilisi you just brought a smile to my face!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuking judo and karate are you ****s on Pct ?

:lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I started weights at 12, am 35 now and never harmed me.

recent studies show correct resistance excersises done at an early age will help bone density in older age.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I started weights at 12, am 35 now and never harmed me.
> 
> recent studies show correct resistance excersises done at an early age will help bone density in older age.


Yeah you're perfectly healthy and 3 1/2 foot tall! Lol

After watching worlds strongest man last Christmas I went out in the garden and found my 5 year old boys by the log pile doing log presses! Lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

monkey bars and climbing frames


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah you're perfectly healthy and 3 1/2 foot tall! Lol
> 
> After watching worlds strongest man last Christmas I went out in the garden and found my 5 year old boys by the log pile doing log presses! Lol


5"5 actually lol but 5"5 wide too lol, my mar,par bro and sis are all the same height so i reckon id be the same either way 

On a side note i didnt start taking aas till I was 16 :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

they banned british bulldog at our school when we were young, so we just changed the name to stags and carried on playing it lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> 5"5 actually lol but 5"5 wide too lol, my mar,par bro and sis are all the same height so i reckon id be the same either way
> 
> On a side note i didnt start taking aas till I was 16 :rolleye:


The irony, I didn't start till I was about 30, and I'm the shortest in my family at 5'7". Maybe I'd have had another growth spurt if it wasn't for the weights! Lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> they banned british bulldog at our school when we were young, so we just changed the name to stags and carried on playing it lol


It's all this political correctness, like them banning british bulldog, you know that 'we' are not allowed to say 'nitty gritty' anymore in case it offends non white people!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Without sounding like a massive peado it might help to get some details about the kid. I reckon 12 is too young for weights personally but if hes naturally pretty tall and well built I think it might be alright. If he's a stick (like most 12 year olds) bodyweight is a good start for a year or 2... No sit-ups though they mess up your back :001_tt2: I would advocate weights for lower body at any age though... I only do squats for endurance myself and I hold a 20kg... Its easy but it makes the endurance harder. He could easilly do it with a few textbooks or milk jugs.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Rafix said:


> What kind of training will be the best for 12 years old boy?


I started lifting weights at 11 years old! I have competed in power lifting, weight lifting and bodybuilding as long as he is using correct technique and progressively getting heavier with the weights he's using, he will get the same positive results as every other person that weight trains.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't understand why bodyweight stuff is fine but not weight lifting. The body just feels force, it doesn't matter were it comes from. Just stick with hight rep sets like above 10 and he should be fine.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I can think of a couple, lawn mowering, washing the car, hovering, maybe a little bit of weeding lol...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lifting weights at 12 never hurt arnie ....
> 
> The basic compounds would be ideal if done correctly .


Bad example arnie had the correct genetics, lifting weights under 16 can cause all sorts of problems when you're older man


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Diet is the big one for growing kids m8.

Cardio and Body weight exercises. Some form of sport.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't understand why bodyweight stuff is fine but not weight lifting. The body just feels force, it doesn't matter were it comes from. Just stick with hight rep sets like above 10 and he should be fine.


Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's fine. If I cared as much I'd source out a few articles outlining the problems caused mainly to your joints, through resistance training with weights (not bodyweight exercises) under the age of 16.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Bad example arnie had the correct genetics, lifting weights under 16 can cause all sorts of problems when you're older man


yeah guess your right arnie was lucky he was genetically superior ....

how bout the guy in this video 






also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lou_Ferrigno he started at 13 ...

or ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Priest

i guess these guys all have superior genetics .

people that use the excuse of `my genetics are crap` or his genetics are superior is just an excuse for being lazy , aas will help you realise your genetic limit then throw in other PEDS and you move the goal posts .

pro`s are pro`s because they achieve their dreams .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like OP has vanished into the distance like so many others


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Rafix said:


> What kind of training will be the best for 12 years old boy?


Amateur Boxing


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2:40.......


----------

